

Software Predicts Which Companies Are an Easy Sell - jacobscott
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/514111/software-predicts-which-companies-are-an-easy-sell/

======
sjg007
Proud to be the 4th comment on team jacob's HN posts.

------
xynny
lawl

